# Nitrate the battle



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey all, 

Just wondering what everyone is doing for the nitrate fight these days. 

- Bio pellets 
- NoPox
- Macro Algae

- exclusively water changes


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Depends on the size of the system, how high NO3 is testing and if you are using dosing pumps.

Easiest is dosing a VSV (vinegar, sugar vodka) solution or NoPOx BUT you need to have some PO4 as the biofilm created by bacteria requires P for N uptake. The biofilm will grow, slough off to be removed by the skimmer or eaten by coral and filter feeders.

Biopellets is just a solid carbon source that bacteria will grow upon. The tumbling action sloughs off the biofilm for skimmer removal or a food source.

If the system in in the 150gal+ range, easiest is sulphur reactor (S-Rx)

Small systems 20gal and under, water changes are easy, fast and the $ of salt is manageable as you will have to do LOTS of water changes as the NO3 (PO4 as well if you have a PO4 problem) is in the LR and substrate and like a tea bag, will leach out until there is no more/manageable.

HTH


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

i have a 65 gallon with a 20 gallon sump im looking to run at around 10 ppm nitrate but im always fighting of 80 ppm. 

ill give bio pellets a try. i just read so many bad stories.


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*Nopox baby!!!!*

I have 160 gallon reef and 50 gallon sump and I am using 
No3Po4 by RED SEA (NOPOX!) Stuff is awesome! I have reduced
my phosphates from 25 to 10 in about 1 week.. I could have done it faster but am following the instructions to a tee and am NOT overdosing....do not want to burn corals etc....

It does not help Phosphate at all but it does super job at Nitrates....I could bring them to zero but not a in a hurry to do so...I am told 10 is fine...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

NoPOx doesn't too much to drop PO4 as generally algal Redfield ratio is 100C:15N:1P. One wont burn corals per se but stripping the water of a N and P too fast and not compensating with increased feeding then following with slowly weaning down on feeding to typical amounts.


----------



## Aquatic (Jul 30, 2021)

I have water plants in my aquariums to keep the nitrate levels down, but occasionally, I need to use the API filtration media for lowering nitrates in a freshwater aquarium to a healthy level quickly. The plants help a lot in maintaining nitrate down, but there are still times when they need a bit of help.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Nitrate issues

My battle is trying to get nitrate, my level is 0 and it’s always 0, I have a skimmer, ATS, and a lot of rock, I run the turf Scrubber at night only 10pm TIL 10am and I’m thinking about turning the skimmer off at night, I could dose nitrate, potassium nitrate to b clear.


----------



## merlin416 (Jun 23, 2014)

Whatever said:


> Nitrate issues
> 
> My battle is trying to get nitrate, my level is 0 and it’s always 0, I have a skimmer, ATS, and a lot of rock, I run the turf Scrubber at night only 10pm TIL 10am and I’m thinking about turning the skimmer off at night, I could dose nitrate, potassium nitrate to b clear.


why not reduce the light hours for the algae scrubber? personally i think its better than turning the skimmer off.


----------

